# 2006-07 "Resident" Boot Fitter Thread



## Greg (Aug 13, 2006)

Jeff Bokum, a Master Bootfitter and board-certified Pedorthist, has again agreed to participate here and answer any questions in regards to boots and boot fitting this season. He will be posting under the username of *Skiiboot*. In addition to his Pedorthist credentials, Jeff is a Masterfit Instructor and the owner of *Profile Orthotic Center* at S&W Sports in Concord, New Hampshire. He is also a professional firefighter with the Portsmouth New Hampshire Fire Department with a Level III state certification in firefighting, EMT intermediate certification and Level II Rescue Systems. He has been a ski boot tester with Ski Press magazine since 2002. Please join me in thanking Jeff for continuing to be a valuable source of boot fitting information for the AZ community! Feel free to ask boot fitting related questions in this thread.


----------



## Sky (Aug 14, 2006)

Jeff, how long does it take for you to customize a fit?  What's the ball-park cost?  Hate to be ham-handed about this, but the bottom line is time and cash.  Look forward to your feed back this season...and thanks for the public service!

Sky


----------



## VB (Aug 15, 2006)

Hello, I have a question about what is the best boot to have for wearing all day long, Im a ski instructor, going in and out of the lodge alot, and not really having much time to take them off and on.  Thanks,
VB


----------



## awf170 (Aug 15, 2006)

VB said:


> Hello, I have a question about what is the best boot to have for wearing all day long, Im a ski instructor, going in and out of the lodge alot, and not really having much time to take them off and on. Thanks,
> VB




A boot that fits your foot.:idea:  Probably not a race boot...


----------



## VB (Aug 16, 2006)

awf170 said:


> A boot that fits your foot.:idea:  Probably not a race boot...



Ha, Ha, no kiding!  Instead of buying some boots that were going to fit me, I just used the rental boots at Whaleback all year.  Let me tell you, they were in pretty sad shape in March when they closed.


----------



## Skiiboot (Aug 18, 2006)

ski521,      Time depends on what you need and what you want to do in and with your skiing.  The average skiier with a boot that fits properly.  I need APX 1 1/2  to 2 hours. This time I am able to change the way your balance on snow and the way you turn an it.  Comfort is always important.

 footbed 145.00
balance  Apx 10 to 30.00
canting 60.00
plates  45.00
grinding and streching 1$ a min

Tha average cost is around 200.00 for footbeds and balance this will include a little grinding and material.

Thanks

Jeff


----------



## Skiiboot (Aug 18, 2006)

VB,     To say what boot is best for you without seeing you is not  possible.  There are a lot a very good boots on the market, and depending on your foot shape they could several different boots.  I will need more infomation.

Thanks

Jeff


----------



## Greg (Aug 28, 2006)

Stickied thread.


----------



## Skiiboot (Aug 29, 2006)

yes it can be


----------



## Greg (Aug 29, 2006)

Skiiboot said:


> yes it can be



:lol:


----------



## awf170 (Sep 4, 2006)

Will you work with an alpine touring boot?  Also, is there anything that can be done if I think my instep maybe a little too high for the boot?(It doesn't feel that way, but my foot goes numb, so that must be the reason:-?)


----------



## Marc (Sep 5, 2006)

awf170 said:


> Will you work with an alpine touring boot?  Also, is there anything that can be done if I think my instep maybe a little too high for the boot?(It doesn't feel that way, but my foot goes numb, so that must be the reason:-?)



Maybe it's your little dwarf feet.


----------



## Natedogg (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi Jeff

I think I posted something here or emailed you at the end of last season, but think I missed you.  Got a dumb question for ya...

I bought a pair of Tecnica Diablo Race 130s on sale at the end of last year.  My shoe size is about a 13 (12s in some shoes and back in high school I was in 14 basketball sneaks), and my last pair of Tecnicas were 29.5, I think (which also gave me some bad cramping in my outer toes).  The shop only had a 28.5, and after hemming and hawwing, I gave in and bought them.  I used them twice last season and my feet killed me after having them on for maybe 10 minutes.  Rough measurements of my feet are: right: 28.8 cm; left: 29.6 cm.

Question is...  did I make a bad decision and should sell these boots and pony up to buy the next size, or are these workable?  I love having the shorter sole length--it allows me to use a pre-drilled race plate on my slalom skis.  8)


----------



## Skiiboot (Sep 14, 2006)

awf170,  alpine boots can be tricky,  and yes I do a lot off work with them.  The top of the foot could be the problem or behind the ankle.  It could also be a combanation of the too.

Jeff


----------



## Skiiboot (Sep 14, 2006)

Natedogg,  I think you will be OK.  You can make boots bigger.  I know it's a little scary but It takes a little work, a couple of additions (good footbed) and some time.  If the boot is what you have explained, you will have the best skiing boots you have ever had.

Thanks


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 14, 2006)

Jeff-

Thanks again for doing this with us.
Here's a weird one. My wife experienced insane foot pain last winter while skiing (tears, stopping halfway down kind of pain). We got her semi-custom footbeds and had the boots worked on a bit, just to see if it helped at all. No dice. Her workout class does the balance balls a lot, and that hurts her feet too. I finally got her to go see her doctor, who sent her to a sports therapist. He said the ligaments in her foot are totally stretched out, one is completely disconnected, and it looks like she's sprained her ankles a thousand times.

She's a former figure skater, and the super tight/stiff boots probably contributed to the stretch and the lack of pain while skating. The treatement is PT, if that doesn't work some nasty sounding injections, and surgery if all else fails. 

You ever seen anything like this, and are there any boot fixes that could at least make it bearable to ski in case the season starts before she gets to a cure?


----------



## awf170 (Sep 14, 2006)

I'm actually now thinking my boots maybe too small for me.  I think I'm the only person who sizes ski boots too small.  I guess I'm too used to climbing shoes.  Unweighted I can fit 1.5 fingers behind my right foot and 1 behind my left foot.  I'll probably be seeing you in the next month or so.


----------



## Skiiboot (Sep 23, 2006)

ctenidae,   I have several people that I work with that have similar problems.  The process can be time consuming but will worth the time.  The foot must be supported properly then you may be able to move on.  She has a lot of damage to her feet.  everything must be perfect, so not to do more damage. There are several boots that may work for her.  If you have any more questions please call me.


----------



## Skiiboot (Sep 23, 2006)

awf170, The boots are close don't go bigger.  The scale is racers 0-1/4 behind heel.  expert 1/4 - 1/2in  intermediate 3/8- 5/8 and beginners 1/2 - 1".  This a rough scale.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Oct 10, 2006)

*cold feet*

after suffering for years with cold feet (yes even in warmer temps) I went to my Doctor and he said its most likely Raynoyds Syndrome.  I combated that last year to a trip to Northern Skiworks at Killington and got custom fitted in a great pair of Rossi boots....still get cold feet (skiing, road biking, walking around) when everone else is fine.....i am thinking about getting Hotronics to make my day on the slopes more enjoyable....any suggestions//deals????

Thanks


----------



## NYDrew (Oct 10, 2006)

awf170 said:


> I'm actually now thinking my boots maybe too small for me.  I think I'm the only person who sizes ski boots too small.  I guess I'm too used to climbing shoes.  Unweighted I can fit 1.5 fingers behind my right foot and 1 behind my left foot.  I'll probably be seeing you in the next month or so.



nope I squeeze my dogs into an 8.5.  I wear a size 10 shoe (good solid fit) and a size 11 scuba boot (awesome fit.)  After working those boots though, they fit great.


----------



## awf170 (Oct 15, 2006)

So I went to see Jeff thursday...







 and the boots seem really like a really good fit and actually sort of comfy. :-o   But I can't really tell until I ski 'em.  Hopefully next weekend (right...)


----------



## uphillklimber (Oct 22, 2006)

Just visited Jeff this weekend. My boots werte almost 2 sizes too big. So it's next door to buy another pair. I got into the boots and they were clausterphobic, to say the least. He did up some footbeds, ground down a couple tight spots, tweaked this and that, and soon, my new boots are feeling molded to my feet. My heel does not move up AT ALL in this boot. Funny how that's what I have always heard, and have nevere been able to get that fit. These new boots are in deed snug. I feel I am likely to get that feeling of being attached to my skiis, finally. Used to be that I had to ratchet the buckles down to the point of bearable pain to skii like I want. 

I gotta say that I am impressed with Jeff's knowledge and ability. He was able to describe, in terms I can understand, what the fit is supposed to be. And where my wife and I were the only ones he was concerned with, he wasn't rushing us so that he could attend to the next customer. He takes the time needed to make these boots right. You know how you are supposed to maintain contact, shins to front of boot? I have always felt like I had to exegerate it a bit. He installed shims on the tongue to make that easier and more natural for me. For a while I was imagining that I was skiing over a headwall and down the slope and then cruising the run out to get my stance so he could adjust things with the boots and my mechanics. 

At this point, I need to get my ski bindings adjusted to fit my new boots, and then onto snow. 

He said to get a couple half days on them, then come back to visit for adjustment. He also suggested that I put a few narrow strips of duct tape under the inside edges of my boots over the plates to approximate the ....hmmmm.... I forget what it is called. But anyways, I am always riding the inside edges of the skiis. And you know, I have always caught the inside edge of my skiis, never, never the outside edge. So along with whatever few adjustments I'll need, he'll work on the boots to adjust how flat I am on them. 

Spent some coin this weekend, only 2 years after spending coin on new boots. But I feel much better that I'll comfortably ski these boots for some time to come, and be pleased with what goes on with them. I'll be demoing skiis this season, buying next season now, but I am very interseted in the Volkls that have been recommended. 

Many thanx Jeff, I'll be back in a little while for more adjustment, as will my wife. For now, Bring on the snow!!!


----------



## Greg (Oct 22, 2006)

Sounds like a great experience. Chalk up the extra coin as a learning experience, and forget about it. Your description of Jeff going through the boot fitting process in terms the common man can understand is right on. He knows his stuff and makes you feel comfortable; that's the key to a great boot fitter. Keep us posted on the effect this has on your skiing.


----------



## uphillklimber (Oct 22, 2006)

Greg said:


> Chalk up the extra coin as a learning experience, and forget about it.
> 
> Keep us posted on the effect this has on your skiing.



The school of hard knocks is often the best school. I'll never buy boots like I have in the past. I'll let you know how the skiing progresses, fer sure.


----------



## RISkier (Nov 1, 2006)

uphillklimber said:


> The school of hard knocks is often the best school. I'll never buy boots like I have in the past. I'll let you know how the skiing progresses, fer sure.



Agreed.  I'll never buy boots again without working with someone like Jeff.  I spent some time working with him last year.  Got a new foot bed, put shims in the tongue, did a little grinding, and some alignment work.  My canting was way off.  He suggested experimenting with the duck tape trick until I get it just right.  I've not had my soles planed yet since it was getting late in the year and I didn't feel had the exact number of strips completely dialed in.  So I'll need to visit Jeff again this year.  The changes made the boots more comfortable and also definately put me in a stronger position on the skis.  I think you're cheating yourself if you just buy a pair cause they look and feel good in the store.


----------



## JimG. (Nov 1, 2006)

RISkier said:


> Agreed.  I'll never buy boots again without working with someone like Jeff.  I spent some time working with him last year.  Got a new foot bed, put shims in the tongue, did a little grinding, and some alignment work.  My canting was way off.  He suggested experimenting with the duck tape trick until I get it just right.  I've not had my soles planed yet since it was getting late in the year and I didn't feel had the exact number of strips completely dialed in.  So I'll need to visit Jeff again this year.  The changes made the boots more comfortable and also definately put me in a stronger position on the skis.  I think you're cheating yourself if you just buy a pair cause they look and feel good in the store.



Wonderful to see so many eyes becoming wide open about boot fitting.

You will never know how well you can ski until you visit someone like Jeff.


----------



## Skiiboot (Nov 1, 2006)

Thank you all for the kind words.  Let me know what I can do for you.

Thanks 

Jeff


----------



## uphillklimber (Nov 1, 2006)

I'll never buy boots again without working with someone like Jeff. I spent some time working with him last week. Got a new foot bed, put shims in the tongue, did a little grinding, and some alignment work. My canting was way off. He suggested experimenting with the duck tape trick until I get it just right.

That sounds exactly like my experience. I can't wait for snow!!!


----------



## Henrik (Nov 10, 2006)

Hi Jeff

Last season I bought a pair of Nordica Hot Rods. The best and snuggest fit I've ever had. However, there's no cuff canting device and I'm very bow legged. 12 degrees on one leg and 14 on the other. The Hot Rod's low cuff height helps me a lot, but I still need som cuff cant adjustment to get my alignment right. 

I've had a pair of Tecnica Icons before and their 2-3 degrees canting was not perfect but quite alright when combined with 4 strips of tape on the bindings. In my case, due to my extreme bowleggednes, I don't believe in the old saying that the ski has to sit dead falt on the snow. And believe me, I've experimented a lot and spent a small fortune on various boot fitters and boots. 

Hence, I think that a 3-4 degrees cuff cant would do the work for me. But how difficult is it to get the Hot Rods reriveted and how much would it approx cost?

Thanks in advance for your answer.

Best regards 

Henrik


----------



## Skiiboot (Nov 10, 2006)

henrik,   The trick isn't moving the the cuff but in doing it in a way the keeps the flexing the way it should.  There are a couple of thing that can be done inside the boot that may be able to gain a little ground so the cuff dosen't have to be moved so far.
This project would run between 90-120$ depending on time and what is done to solve the problem

Thanks

Jeff


----------



## err (Nov 13, 2006)

Hi,
I bought a pair of Dalbello boots about 2 seasons ago and have been having terrible problems with them.  When I wear them around the house to try and break them in there is no problem, but after about 5-10 minutes of skiing with them I start getting really sharp pain along the outside edge of my feet.  The pain gets so bad, that when I get to the bottom of the hill I almost keal over until I get my feet out of the boots.  I tried getting some custom foot beds at the local ski/sports place but they didn't make any difference in the pain.

-doabbs


----------



## Natedogg (Nov 13, 2006)

Another satisfied customer (I'll spare gory details as posted by others).  I saw Jeff Saturday and could immediately feel a difference in how my boots fit.  The hill is the ultimate test, but things are looking good!

Thanks Jeff.  Plugged you on SR and TGR.


----------



## Skier75 (Nov 13, 2006)

I gotta say that we are very pleased with what Jeff has done. Both my wife and I. He spends a good deal of time with you to get it right, and sets the time aside. 

I have a feeling at a ski shop that they need to get you into a pair of oots, any boots that feel comfy, then get onto the next customer coming thru the door. 

Sure, the boot fitting costs some money, but I see it as a good investment in comfy skiing and good control on the mountain. 

Now, bring on the snow so I can try em out for real!!!!!

Edit: Sigh... I see my wife was signed in. This is uphillklimber


----------



## Skiiboot (Nov 13, 2006)

err,
There could be several problems.  the boot could be a little to narrow.  believe it or not sometimes a boot to big may have this problem.  If your foot isn't balanced properly pain could result.  What I'm saying is that without looking at the boots and your feet it is very hard to give you a good way to attack the problem.  
I'm sorry I can't give you a better answer right now.

Thanks 

Jeff


----------



## err (Nov 14, 2006)

No problem, thanks for the info.  I havn't been able to find much information about this type of boot pain and am glad to see that it is at least something you've seen.

-err



Skiiboot said:


> err,
> There could be several problems.  the boot could be a little to narrow.  believe it or not sometimes a boot to big may have this problem.  If your foot isn't balanced properly pain could result.  What I'm saying is that without looking at the boots and your feet it is very hard to give you a good way to attack the problem.
> I'm sorry I can't give you a better answer right now.
> 
> ...


----------



## ctenidae (Nov 14, 2006)

err said:


> Hi,
> I bought a pair of Dalbello boots about 2 seasons ago and have been having terrible problems with them.  When I wear them around the house to try and break them in there is no problem, but after about 5-10 minutes of skiing with them I start getting really sharp pain along the outside edge of my feet.  The pain gets so bad, that when I get to the bottom of the hill I almost keal over until I get my feet out of the boots.  I tried getting some custom foot beds at the local ski/sports place but they didn't make any difference in the pain.
> 
> -doabbs




Sounds a lot like the pain my wife has had. She was in Lange boots, and they really were too narrow for her. They were too short, too, but I think the narrow was hurting her more.


----------



## Skiiboot (Nov 15, 2006)

many things can cause this problem,  but it tends to be more to do with the foot than the boot.  The boots will  agravate the problem, depending on the shape of the boot.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Nov 20, 2006)

hey Jeff;

i get cold toes/feet even when its not cold out (i get numb toes when road riding in 60 temps....Dr says its Reynoyds' Syndrome....i got fitted for boots at Northern Ski Works up at Killington last yr (Hal)...boots fit and feel great.....jwould Hotronics help me get thru the day more comfortably??


----------



## Skiiboot (Nov 20, 2006)

skiquattro,

You are slowing down blood flow in your foot,  by the shoes you wear.  Some feet are more subject to this than others.  Hotronics may help,  make sure that socks are thin and you foot is dry when you put your boots on.  Be careful not to stay in a warm area with your boots on, this may make your feet sweat, that will make your feet cold, cycling also.  But if your feet are just cold, hotronics are good to help add a little temp to the toe box.

Thanks

Jeff


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Nov 21, 2006)

thank you sir..


----------



## jckeane (Dec 1, 2006)

*Ski Boot choice*

Hey Jeff:
I am wondering about a choice for boots. Here are details:
Age:38
Years Skiing: 35
Level: 8-9
Type: Mostly NH, ME some trees and bumps
Height: 6'2"
Weight: 175 lbs.
Mondo: 29.5 - 30.0
forefoot width:10.5 cm
heel:8 cm
arch: low

1) I am wondering about a couple choices for boots.  I have tried last year's lange crl 90 in 12.5.  Would that be a good choice?  Would you go smaller???
2) I am looking for a boot that will grive me good control without being overly stiff.  My heel has been slipping in my 3 year old solomons.

thanks for your help


----------



## Skiiboot (Dec 1, 2006)

jckeane,
             Hard to tell what sive your foot is and how it sits in the boot without seeing it.  But make sure the boot isn't to big.  Depending on your foot biomachanics that can change the stiffness of the boot.  If boots are to stiff they can be made softer, like boots can be made bigger.  Lange or Nordica is a good place  to start.  Make sure the shop fitting  you does a shell fit 1 finger maybe a little more that's it,  your not a beginner, again boots can be made bigger.  If you get the right size and the boot is fitted properly you will get all the control your want.

Thanks

Jeff


----------



## skimore (Dec 6, 2006)

Jeff,
Skiing in Diabello Krypton pro that cause pain on instep, to the point where I started to develop a bit of bump where it was grinding on my instep. What is your opinion of taking the footbed that sits in the bottom of the shell down a bit to alleviate pressure on instep?


----------



## Skiiboot (Dec 8, 2006)

Skimore,

The bumb you are getting is from your foot moving, with the movment and pressure it makes an exostosis on the top of your foot.  You need to stop your foot from moving then make room for the bump.  It's hard to say if I would go up or go down to make room for you.

Thanks

Jeff


----------



## skimore (Dec 10, 2006)

Jeff,

My foot does not seem to be moving in the boot. It feels as if the tongue in the liner moves across the top of my foot as I flex the boot. It hurts my foot when just buckled and sitting there.It did not feel this way when initially purchased, but since the development of that bump as soon as it is buckled that tongue piece seems to be putting pressure there. . I think the boot liner is just poorly designed.The tongue has some hard plastic covered with thin layer of material that curves out from where tongue is attached to liner

The bump that it was creating gradually increase over the season to point I could not wear the boots anymore. It has almost gone away over the off season. Should I just scrap these and find something new as I don't want to cause any permament damage.


----------



## Skiiboot (Dec 13, 2006)

If there is a bunion there is movement somewhere or trauma,  It could very well be the tongue.  The tongue does get softer after some use.  And depending on what liner you have yes you are right it is a poor designed.  There may be a couple things that can be done before you can the boot.  But care try not to make the bunion any worse.

Thanks


----------



## snowmonster (Mar 12, 2007)

Just wanted to draft a short note to thank Jeff for seeing me yesterday. When I first got into the sport, I bought the most affordable pair of boots I could find (I told the guy at the shop "no bells and whistles, just a plain boot"). Spent five minutes fitting it then I was out the door. I never planned on progressing in the sport. Said if I get good enough at this and my boots are bad, I'll deal with it then. Well, the time has finally come to deal with it.

Since I couldn't make it to Pico yesterday, I decided to work on the boots so I set an appointment with Jeff. Been looking at a number of bootfitters and Jeff's operation seemed to be the most recommended so it was a no-brainer setting this up.

Jeff examined my legs, feet and boots and found out that, not only were my boots too big (serves me right for spending less than 5 minutes fitting them in the first place) but my right leg was shorter then my left and my right foot wasn't hitting the ground as it should (explains the weird wear I always get on my shoes).

Anyway, Jeff made me a footbed to compensate for my right foot's deficiencies and put in a shin pad in my boot to get my heel to rest at the back of the boot. There was always this space at the back of the boot which I always assumed was normal so that the heel could move around. 

We talked about my skiing technique and how my foot should feel when skiing. Good info. The most impressive part was when Jeff examined my feet and legs and basically gave me a run-down on my injury history -- without me telling him anything. 

I'm eager to test the footbeds this weekend. Heading for MRG and that should be a great way to see the improvements.

Thanks, Jeff!


----------



## Greg (Mar 12, 2007)

snowmonster said:


> There was always this space at the back of the boot which I always assumed was normal so that the heel could move around.



Heel movement is the *last *thing you want. Great move seeing Jeff and glad to see it was a learning experience for you!

Jeff got me set up in advance of this season and I've never been skiing better. I've got 25 days on my boots and they have packed out a bit. Jeff drilled out the spot for the upper buckle and I just moved buckle three a bit tighter to lock down the ankle even more. I also have to go back to see Jeff eventually to address some big toe bruising on my right foot.

A custom fit is really the only way.


----------

